# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Печные работы

## Sanych

Как говорили в одном советском фильме: "Дело в следующем, батя".


Надо оштукатурить печку на даче и обложить плиткой. Чем штукатурить надо, как правильно это сделать и какую подобрать плитку???На что плитку класть? Вряд  ли будет хорошо лежать прям по штукатурке. Надо клей или раствор какой специятельный????

----------


## vova230

Плитку можно брать любую. Она вся глиняная и не боится температуры.
Плитку можно класть на смесь "Печник" или другую, которая держит до 200 градусов. Говорят в Минске можно найти в продаже такие смеси, но лично я ими не пользовался и кладу на свой рецепт.

1 ведро глины
1 ведро цемента
1 ведро песка
300 грамм клея ПВА

Этим составом сначала надо оштукатурить печь а потом на него-же и плитку клеить. Держит отлично. Клей ПВА лучше брать производства г.Лида, а то другие откровенное дерьмо и что получится никакой гарантии.

----------


## vova230

Вокруг металлической фурнитуры надо обязательно оставить зазор в 5мм и зазор не заполнять раствором, или проложить асбестовый шнур. Если этого не сделать, то при топке печи дверками может выдавить плитку.

Печь надо облицовывать только после полной ее просушки, а не сразу после постройки. Это необходимо для того, чтобы печь дала осадку и устоялась. Если облицевать свеже построенную печь, то тоже может местами отстать плитка.

При облицовке следует стараться укладывать плитку так, чтобы под ней не оставалось воздуха, это тоже может вызвать отклеивание плитки от печи.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
однозначно - глиной штукатурить на "холодную", глину в бадье вымочить надо(сутки-двое), потом 1:1 сеяного песка и 0,5 цемента 
плитка любая белорусская - керамическая
а клей - ??? хороший у Франции продают, я уточню наш рынок.

----------


## vova230

Штукатурить лучше на "горячую". При штукатурке на "холодную" больше вероятность растрескивания штукатурки.

----------


## vova230

Кстати про плитку. В этом году провел эксперимент. Обложил дома печку плиткой на простой плиточный клей Cerezit, пока держится. Печку топил как обычно.

----------


## Sanych

Вот пройдёт сезон отопительный, тогда отпишись для полноты картины. Интересно, как отстоит.

----------


## vova230

Теперь уже не топлю, у меня центральное, печь только как резерв в межсезонье используется, но будет стоять, это я уверен. В районе топочной дверки температура явно запредельная бывает и все выдержало. Там где похолоднее будет стоять без проблем.

----------


## SDS

чему поражаюсь - вот вам строители советуют, не - вам надобно на кухне ваню послушать...
ну и слушайте дальше...

----------


## vova230

> чему поражаюсь - вот вам строители советуют, не - вам надобно на кухне ваню послушать...
> ну и слушайте дальше...


Строитель еще не значит печник. Порой такого настроят, что переделыывать замучаешься.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
я одну личность знаю - так там и агроном, и акушер, и космонавт, - всё в одном лице...
независимый диагноз:  "мозаичная шизофрения"...

----------


## vova230

И каким боком это к этой теме?
Если человек болен это одно, а если он просто разносторонне развит это другое. Кстати узкая специализация не всегда полезна.

А вообще флудить надо в соответствующей теме, а эта посвящена печным работам. Возможно и не самая актуальная тема, но у людей возникают вопросы и эти вопросы требуют ответа.

----------


## vova230

> Здравствуйте, помогите кто может.
> Печь по типу КИК17 с дополнительно встроиноой духовкой для камней. Построил летом просохла 1.5 месяца. Просушили, 2 месяца полет нормальный за исключением небольших трещин в швах. Швы заделали потихоньку топим.
> Сегодня приехал печь остыла полностью, растапливаем дровами, добавляем ведро угля
>  (Уголь Майкубенский, может для вас это название ничего не значит  но у нас есть Экебастузский и Майкубенский. Экебастузский так себе не очень, а Майкубенский кусками,мало пыли, с блеском ну пряма застывшая нефть)
> Ну вот закидываю ведро угля, через час посмотрев в топку решаю подкинуть еще. Закидываю еще ведро, пламя гаснит, образуется дым, все переходит в режим тления. Закрываю топку и жду пока разгорится, поддувало открыто на полную. Не разгорается, хочу посмотреть что проиисходит в топке, приоткрываю, раздается хлопок пламя с топки вырывается в наружу. Я в шоке. Что делать не знаю. Через минуту раздается хлопок (взрыв) еще сильнее. В месте перехода во второй колпак выпячиваются кирпичи. Я в панике, оказывается эта печь взрывоопасна, караул.
> Помогите в чем проблема, я чтото не так делаю, или это неправильный уголь.
> Кирпичи резиновым молотком вернул на место, теперь не знаю с какой стороны подходит к этой печи .
> При конструировании печи строго придерживался рекомендациям Кузнецова.
> Настроение на нуле, как буду жить зимой не знаю.
> ...


Вот вам пример неправильной эксплуатации печи. А ведь многие считают, что топить печь очень просто и учиться этому ненадо. А потом допускают разные ошибки. И хорошо если не такие кардинальные как в приведенной цитате.

----------


## гость

Нужно переделать печь. 80333412141

----------

